# August 2007 Pool Canada Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . kurly

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Headcrash.......
kurly...............
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## shaggy

congrats kurly.....send me ur addy please


----------



## Zira

shaggy said:


> congrats kurly.....send me ur addy please


Congrats Kurly !! Shaggy and I will be shipping ours together :ss


----------



## Headcrash

Congrats man....please pm me your address


----------



## hockeydad

Let me know your address, Kurly. Congrats.:tu


----------



## RHNewfie

Congrats kurly! Send me your address!


----------



## Habsrule29

Wow, is it that time of the month again already??

Congrats Kurly, PM me your addy too please.


----------



## Snakeyes

Wow, completely forgot about this DOH! Congrats Kurly :tu PM me your address and I'll get them out to ya ASAP


----------



## shaggy

seems to me that is another one for the east
:r :chk


----------



## Headcrash

shaggy said:


> seems to me that is another one for the east
> :r :chk


Sure when there is only 3 out of 14 from the West it is bound to be lopsided...Plus we don't like to see grown men cry so it is probably a good thing that you guys win a few out of the gate.

Mark my words.....The next one is coming out west! :tg :gn :bx


----------



## shaggy

now i am gonna have to subscribe to this thread so i can find the quote in a month


----------



## Headcrash

shaggy said:


> now i am gonna have to subscribe to this thread so i can find the quote in a month


Oh you do that! I dare you! :r :r

me and my big mouth


----------



## Prefy

Congrats Kurly..pls Pm me:tu


----------



## kurly

Prefy said:


> Congrats Kurly..pls Pm me:tu


NO WAY

I'm blown away...

I've been away all week

Best thing in the world to come back to.

Thanks to everyone


----------



## kurly

Hey folks,

Thanks again for all the congratulations, I completely forgot that it was that time of the month. I received a couple message from Pnoon while I was gone, but I only had sketchy access to e-mail and didn't really pay attention to it.

I got in last night and spent a lot of the evening creating a wish list at Atlantic Cigar and organizing a way for me to get some more smokes. This summer has reduced my stash from a collection to an assortment and finally to a handful. I messaged a couple people from the board that looked like they had some experience with Atlantic (just for tips or advice or warnings) and checked this thread this morning before going in to work. It was a very nice way to start my Tuesday.

Now all of that being said, though I'd love to see my mailbox tear itself apart at the seams because of the pressure of all these incoming care packages, REMEMBER ladies and gents *3 Cigars*.

Thanks again for everyone's participation, I'll start PM'ing people nowish.

Thanks also to Pnoon for getting this whole thing together and keeping it going.


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........
Zira…….......Addy Sent (PM)
shaggy..........Addy Sent (PM)
Snakeyes........Addy Sent (PM)
hockeydad.......Addy Sent (PM)
inept..............
Habsrule29......Addy Sent (PM)
Headcrash.......Addy Sent (PM)
kurly...............
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
Prefy...............Addy Sent (PM)
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........Addy Sent (PM)


----------



## Snakeyes

kurly said:


> REMEMBER ladies and gents *3 Cigars*.


right, 3 (that's 5+8, carry the 4, divide by the hypotneuse, squared by the day of the week) got it :tu


----------



## DragonMan

Congratulations Kurly, PM me your address. :tu

Just a little thread jack here, if anyone is interested in a Canadian Trade go to this thread.

Canadian Trade II

Thank you end of thread jack!!

:ss


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........
Zira…….......Sending package
shaggy..........Sending package
Snakeyes........Sent package
hockeydad.......Addy Sent (PM)
inept..............
Habsrule29......Addy Sent (PM)
Headcrash.......Addy Sent (PM)
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Sending package
DragonMan......Addy Sent (PM)
Prefy...............Addy Sent (PM)
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........Addy Sent (PM)


----------



## K Baz

Please send me the addy and Congrats


----------



## winnie

Sorry Kurly, I'm asleep at the switch again!

Please pm me your address.


----------



## RHNewfie

I should have it off tomorrow!


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Addy Sent (PM)
Zira…….......Sending package
shaggy..........Sending package
Snakeyes........Sent package
hockeydad.......Addy Sent (PM)
inept..............
Habsrule29......Addy Sent (PM)
Headcrash.......Addy Sent (PM)
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Sending package
DragonMan......Addy Sent (PM)
Prefy...............Addy Sent (PM)
winnie..............Addy Sent (PM)
RHNewfie.........Addy Sent (PM)


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Addy Sent (PM)
Zira…….......Sending Fri. Aug. 31
shaggy..........Sending Fri. Aug. 31
Snakeyes........Sent Tue. Aug. 28
hockeydad.......Addy Sent (PM)
inept..............
Habsrule29......Addy Sent (PM)
Headcrash.......Addy Sent (PM)
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Sending Fri. Aug. 31
DragonMan......Sending Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Addy Sent (PM)
winnie..............Addy Sent (PM)
RHNewfie.........Sending Wed. Aug. 29


----------



## hockeydad

I'll get it out either today or tomorrow.


----------



## RHNewfie

Hey kurly, I hate to disappoint but I got stuck at work late last night, By Friday I promise!!


----------



## kurly

No worries guys and girls, just get them for me when you can, if you can 

K Baz...........Addy Sent (PM)
Zira…….......Sending Fri. Aug. 31
shaggy..........Sending Fri. Aug. 31
Snakeyes........Sent Tue. Aug. 28
hockeydad.......Sending Fri. Aug. 31
inept..............
Habsrule29......Addy Sent (PM)
Headcrash.......Addy Sent (PM)
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Sending Fri. Aug. 31
DragonMan......Sending Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Addy Sent (PM)
winnie..............Addy Sent (PM)
RHNewfie.........Sending Fri. Aug. 31


----------



## DragonMan

Package sent today, tracking # 0100 3960 0028 4007

Enjoy!!!

:ss


----------



## Prefy

Hey Kurly would it be ok if I held of sending thepackage untill I move out to St. Catharines. I sould be therby the 3rd and hopefully will send itout the next day.


----------



## kurly

Prefy said:


> Hey Kurly would it be ok if I held of sending thepackage untill I move out to St. Catharines. I sould be therby the 3rd and hopefully will send itout the next day.


Absolutely, the last thing I want anyone involved in this to do is rush. Whenever they come, if they come, all is good. :w


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Addy Sent (PM)
Zira…….......Sending Fri. Aug. 31
shaggy..........Sending Fri. Aug. 31
Snakeyes........Sent Tue. Aug. 28
hockeydad.......Sending Fri. Aug. 31
inept..............
Habsrule29......Addy Sent (PM)
Headcrash.......Addy Sent (PM)
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Sending Fri. Aug. 31
DragonMan......Sent Thur. Aug. 30
Prefy...............Sending Mon. Sept. 3
winnie..............Addy Sent (PM)
RHNewfie.........Sending Fri. Aug. 31


----------



## inept

Very sorry kurly. I've been ill and busy at work. Please send along your address (I'll remind you by PM) and I'll send you some nice things to make up for my tardiness.


----------



## Headcrash

I am sending this weekend. Sorry for the delay....been a long week


----------



## RHNewfie

Sent Friday!


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Addy Sent (PM)
Zira…….......Sending Fri. Aug. 31
shaggy..........Sending Fri. Aug. 31
Snakeyes........Sent Tue. Aug. 28
hockeydad.......Sending Fri. Aug. 31
inept..............Sending
Habsrule29......Addy Sent (PM)
Headcrash.......Sending Tue. Sept. 4
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Sending Fri. Aug. 31
DragonMan......Received Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Sending Tue. Sept. 4
winnie..............Addy Sent (PM)
RHNewfie.........Sent Fri. Aug. 31


----------



## kurly

I got home from work last night to find a suspiciously heavy package from Nick (THE dragonman). 

Great gorilla, terrible mathmetician.

Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
Padron 3000 Maduro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story

Thank you very much Nick, they look incredibly tasty and I can't wait to dive in. 

I'll post pictures of all the goodies once everything arrives.


----------



## Zira

Package sent Saturday. It contains winnings from Old Sailor, Shaggy and Zira.

Congrats again !!


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Addy Sent (PM)
Zira…….......Sent Fri. Sep. 1
shaggy..........Sent Fri. Sep. 1
Snakeyes........Sent Tue. Aug. 28
hockeydad.......Sending Fri. Aug. 31
inept..............Sending
Habsrule29......Addy Sent (PM)
Headcrash.......Sending Tue. Sept. 4
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Sent Fri. Sep. 1
DragonMan......Received Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Sending Tue. Sept. 4
winnie..............Addy Sent (PM)
RHNewfie.........Sent Fri. Aug. 31


----------



## DragonMan

I'm glad they made it there ok, enjoy!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## Habsrule29

I will get mine out to you on Tuesday.


----------



## winnie

Habsrule29 said:


> I will get mine out to you on Tuesday.


:tpd:


----------



## Headcrash

The long weekend was a long weekend......server issues at work = no spare time and very little sleep.

I will have them out by Wednesday/Thursday


----------



## inept

Kurly, I think you should get your sticks tomorrow. As was the case with shaggy's victory last month, I think you'll get the package before I get around to posting the tracking number. I'll try to get it to you tonight but rest assured that there's a box with your name on it somewhere half way between you and I right this second.


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Addy Sent (PM)
Zira…….......Sent Tue. Sep. 4
shaggy..........Sent Tue. Sep. 4
Snakeyes........Received Tue. Sep. 4
hockeydad.......Received Wed. Sep. 5
inept..............Sent Tue. Sept. 4
Habsrule29......Sent Tue. Sept. 4
Headcrash.......Sending Thu. Sept. 6
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Tue. Sep. 4
DragonMan......Received Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Sending Tue. Sept. 4
winnie..............Sent Tue. Sept. 4
RHNewfie.........Received Wed. Sep. 5


----------



## kurly

I got home today to find 2 days worth of winnings! My postie is pissed.

BTW if I've screwed up who gave me what, lemmie know. And definitely let me know if I'm confused by actual model of the cigars.

From RHNewfie (received Sept. 5)
Arturo Fuente - Cuban Corona
Indian Tabac - Super Fuerte Corona Maduro
Sancho Panza - Double Maduro La Mancha
Thanks Jeff, that's a great haul. That Super Fuerte is calling my name.


From hockeydad (received Sept. 5)
Gurkha - Master Select Perfecto No. 1
Punch - London Club
Cusano - MC Robusto
Hahaha, I couldn't believe seeing the Cusano when I opened the package, it was THE cigar that got me interested in everything. It's still my dad's favourite cigar. Total blast from the past. I've never tried the Gurkha but I have heard great things. Thank you very much for all of them

From Snakeyes (received Sept. 4)
H. Upmann - Magnum 46
Montecristo - No. 4
Romeo y Julieta - Cedros de Luxe No. 2
Rocky Patel - Vintage 1992 Churchill
Joya De Nicaragua - Antano 1970 Consul
Wow Kevin! Thanks very much. The 3 Cubans are all cigars I'm familiar with but cannot get enough of them. The little Joya looks delicious, but the RP is going to kill me!!

Thanks again to everyone for playing. I can't wait to get home tommorrow!!


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Sent Thu. Sep. 6
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......Sent Tue. Sep. 4
shaggy..........Sent Tue. Sep. 4
Snakeyes........Received Tue. Sep. 4
hockeydad.......Received Wed. Sep. 5
inept..............Sent Tue. Sept. 4
Habsrule29......Sent Tue. Sept. 4
Headcrash.......Sending Thu. Sept. 6
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Sent Tue. Sep. 4
DragonMan......Received Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Sending Tue. Sept. 4
winnie..............Sent Tue. Sept. 4
RHNewfie.........Received Wed. Sep. 5


----------



## kurly

Today the package from inept came in - I couldn't believe it got here so quickly, but then I realized that Dan Xpresspost'd it all the way from BC!!! Soooo not necessary, but greatly appreciated.

Partagas - Serie D No. 4
H. Upmann - Magnum 46
Torano - Signature Churchill
Ashton - VSG Sorcerer

That's right - 2 Magnum 46's so far  You know what I like. And I am so happy for the Serie D.

I have never tried the Torano or Ashton, but they look absolutly delicious. 

Thank you so much for everything!!


----------



## kurly

Today the package from inept came in - I couldn't believe it got here so quickly, but then I realized that Dan Xpresspost'd it all the way from BC!!! Soooo not necessary, but greatly appreciated.

Partagas - Serie D No. 4
H. Upmann - Magnum 46
Torano - Signature Churchill
Ashton - VSG Sorcerer

That's right - 2 Magnum 46's so far  You know what I like. And I am so happy for the Serie D.

I have never tried the Torano or Ashton, but they look absolutly delicious. 

Thank you so much for everything!!


----------



## kurly

Hey folks, I went out later last night to find another box on our doorstep. I don't know if we are getting two mail deliveries a day in my area or our postie forgot while making round 1, but it was a great way to end my night.

From Zira
Quintessa - Corona
Punch - Grand Cru Robusto
Gispert - Belicoso
I'm a big fan of Punch, and that's a great looking cigar, so I can't wait to see it. I have heard really good things about the Quintessa and Gispert, so that will be really interesting.

From Shaggy
Onyx - Reserve Mini Belicoso
Famous - Nicaraguan 3000 Toro
Rocky Patel - Sun Grown Robusto
That Onyx is DARK. I can't wait for the RP, I don't think I've tried that line. I'm interested to know how you got that Famous smoke - I didn't know they delivered here.

From Old Sailor
5 Vegas - Serie A Archetype
Gurkha - Master's Select Perfecto No. 1
Gurkha - Black Puro Torpedo
I got scared when I saw those two Gurkha's. That's the second Perfecto No. 1 this lottery... you are way too kind. I've never tried the 5 Vegas, but I can't wait.


Thanks everyone for sending, and thank you Cindy for being so concerned about when I would receive it. What a great way to enter the weekend!!


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Sent Thu. Sep. 6
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......Received Thu. Sep. 6
shaggy..........Received Thu. Sep. 6
Snakeyes........Received Tue. Sep. 4
hockeydad.......Received Wed. Sep. 5
inept..............Received Thu. Sep. 6
Habsrule29......Sent Tue. Sept. 4
Headcrash.......Sending Thu. Sept. 6
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Received Thu. Sep. 6
DragonMan......Received Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Sending Tue. Sept. 4
winnie..............Sent Tue. Sept. 4
RHNewfie.........Received Wed. Sep. 5


----------



## Zira

kurly said:


> Thanks everyone for sending, and thank you Cindy for being so concerned about when I would receive it. What a great way to enter the weekend!!


I am just glad you got them !

And Canada Post honors their guarantee, they are sending me my shipping costs back because it was a day late :tu


----------



## Habsrule29

Ok, I am about a week late getting them out, but I mailed them today. You should get them tomorrow. Conf #0100 4800 0020 1789.


----------



## Headcrash

Mine went out a few days ago. Sorry for the delay. Work has been crazy!

I had to have the wife ship them and she sent them regular post. They said 4 business days and no tracking.....sorry about that

Keep me posted on if and when you get them. If they don't show up by the end of the week I will resend


----------



## kurly

Hey folks, I'm sure the anticipation for pictures is keeping most of you up at night, so I will post what I have received now.

AND It's my 100th Post!!!

Sorry about the quality, I'll try harder next time (I win).

If you all wouldn't mind, here is the info that I have (with corresponding numbering) for what I received. I'm likely wrong in a lot of instances, so I'd really appreciate being corrected.

1-5 From DragonMan
6-10 From Snakeyes
11-13 From hockeydad
14-16 From RHNewfie
17-20 From inept
21-23 From zira
24-26 From shaggy
27-29 From Old Sailor
30 -32 From Winnie
Arturo Fuente Hemingway - Short Story
Rocky Patel - Edge Torpedo Maduro
Padron - 3000 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte - Toro Maduro
Rocky Patel - Vintage 1990 Torpedo
H. Upmann - Magnum 46
Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Churchill
Joya De Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul
Romeo y Julieta - Cedros de Luxe No. 2
Montecristo - No. 4
Cusano - MC Robusto
Punch - London Club<st1><st1></st1></st1>
Gurkha Masters Select - Perfecto No. 1
Arturo Fuente - Cuban Corona<st1></st1>
Indian Tabac - Super Fuerte Corona Maduro
Sancho Panza - Double Maduro La Mancha
Ashton - VSG Sorcerer
H. Upmann - Magnum 46
Partagas - Serie D. No. 4
Torano - Signature Churchil
Gispert - Belicoso
Punch - Grand Cru Robusto
Quintessa - Corona<st1><st1></st1></st1>
Famous - Nicaraguan 3000 Toro
Onyx - Reserve Mini Belicoso
Rocky Patel - Sun Grown Robusto
Gurkha Master's Select - Perfecto No. 1
Gurkha - Black Puro Torpedo
5 Vegas - Serie A Archetype
Oliva Series O Maduro - Double Toro
Gurkha Legend - Robusto
H. Upmann - Coronas Major (Tubos)


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Sent Thu. Sep. 6
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......Received Thu. Sep. 6
shaggy..........Received Thu. Sep. 6
Snakeyes........Received Tue. Sep. 4
hockeydad.......Received Wed. Sep. 5
inept..............Received Thu. Sep. 6
Habsrule29......Sent Tue. Sept. 4
Headcrash.......Sent Thu. Sept. 6
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Received Thu. Sep. 6
DragonMan......Received Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Sending Tue. Sept. 4
winnie..............Received Mon. Sep. 10
RHNewfie.........Received Wed. Sep. 5


----------



## kurly

Let me try that again:

1-5 From DragonMan
6-10 From Snakeyes
11-13 From hockeydad
14-16 From RHNewfie
17-20 From inept
21-23 From zira
24-26 From shaggy
27-29 From Old Sailor
30 -32 From Winnie
Arturo Fuente Hemingway - Short Story
Rocky Patel - Vintage 1990 Torpedo
Padron - 3000 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte - Toro Maduro
Rocky Patel - Edge Torpedo Maduro
H. Upmann - Magnum 46
Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Churchill
Joya De Nicaragua Antano - 1970 Consul
Romeo y Julieta - Cedros de Luxe No. 2
Montecristo - No. 4
Cusano - MC Robusto
Punch - London Club<st1><st1></st1></st1>
Gurkha Masters Select - Perfecto No. 1
Arturo Fuente - Cuban Corona<st1></st1>
Indian Tabac - Super Fuerte Corona Maduro
Sancho Panza - Double Maduro La Mancha
Ashton - VSG Sorcerer
H. Upmann - Magnum 46
Partagas - Serie D. No. 4
Torano - Signature Churchil
Gispert - Belicoso
Punch - Grand Cru Robusto
Quintessa - Corona<st1><st1></st1></st1>
Famous - Nicaraguan 3000 Toro
Onyx - Reserve Mini Belicoso
Rocky Patel - Sun Grown Robusto
Gurkha Master's Select - Perfecto No. 1
Gurkha - Black Puro Torpedo
5 Vegas - Serie A Archetype
Oliva Series O Maduro - Double Toro
Gurkha Legend - Robusto
H. Upmann - Coronas Major (Tubos)


----------



## kurly

Received some more great smokes last night. 

4 tasty numbers from Habsrule29 and 4 great looking smokes and a great pair of jeans from K Baz. Thanks very much to both of you. 

33-36 From Habsrule29
37-40 From K Baz



33. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte - Corona Grande
34. Don Kiki Ltd. Reserve - Red Label Torpedo
35. La Flor De Maria Manici - Magic Mountain
36. Arturo Fuente Hemingway - Short Story



37. CAO Brazilia - Impanema
38. Guantanamera - Cristales
39. Gurkha Regent - Nepalese Warrior
40. 5 Vegas Gold - Robusto

Thanks very much!! Only 2 more to go.


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Received Tue. Sep. 11
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......Received Thu. Sep. 6
shaggy..........Received Thu. Sep. 6
Snakeyes........Received Tue. Sep. 4
hockeydad.......Received Wed. Sep. 5
inept..............Received Thu. Sep. 6
Habsrule29......Received Tue. Sep. 11
Headcrash.......Sent Thu. Sept. 6
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Received Thu. Sep. 6
DragonMan......Received Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Sending Tue. Sept. 4
winnie..............Received Mon. Sep. 10
RHNewfie.........Received Wed. Sep. 5


----------



## Prefy

Holy ****, I thought I sent this already...Will be mailed tommorow:tu


----------



## kurly

41-43 From Headcrash



41. K Hansotia - Signature 101 Robusto
42 Ramon Allones - Specially Selected
43. Gurkha Legend - Robusto

Holy smokes! Definitely worth the wait - I don't know what to say... I'm absolutly floored, each one of those are a fantastic cigar. Thank you so much, you are way to kind.


----------



## Headcrash

Just glad that they made it safe and sound. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Received Tue. Sep. 11
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......Received Thu. Sep. 6
shaggy..........Received Thu. Sep. 6
Snakeyes........Received Tue. Sep. 4
hockeydad.......Received Wed. Sep. 5
inept..............Received Thu. Sep. 6
Habsrule29......Received Tue. Sep. 11
Headcrash.......Received Fri. Sep. 14
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Received Thu. Sep. 6
DragonMan......Received Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Sending Thu. Sept. 13
winnie..............Received Mon. Sep. 10
RHNewfie.........Received Wed. Sep. 5


----------



## Prefy

Well its finally off...should be there in a couple days:tu

0359 9049 0023 2023


----------



## kurly

Last but not least from Prefy!



44. Indian Tabac - ???
45. Oliva Series O Maduro - Double Toro
46. H. Upmann - Coronas Minor (tubos)
47. Gurkha Expedition Series 1887 - Toro

In addition to all these, he tried to sneak me a couple Keith's! You are a very very bad man. They almost lasted from the time I opened the package to the time I went to bed, but they went down great.

Thanks very much Prefy, that's the second Oliva O I got this round, and can't wait to taste another .

Sorry, I couldn't figure out what that Indian Tabac was, but I almost smoked it at lunch today

I've never tried the Expedition line, so that will be great. You people have killed me with the Gurkha's... so much for a budget. 

And yet another Upmann to add to my growing collection!!

Thanks again for everything


----------



## kurly

K Baz...........Received Tue. Sep. 11
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......Received Thu. Sep. 6
shaggy..........Received Thu. Sep. 6
Snakeyes........Received Tue. Sep. 4
hockeydad.......Received Wed. Sep. 5
inept..............Received Thu. Sep. 6
Habsrule29......Received Tue. Sep. 11
Headcrash.......Received Fri. Sep. 14
kurly...............Winner  (Thanks all!)
Old Sailor.........Received Thu. Sep. 6
DragonMan......Received Fri. Aug. 31
Prefy...............Received Wed. Sep. 19
winnie..............Received Mon. Sep. 10
RHNewfie.........Received Wed. Sep. 5


----------



## kurly

Thanks to everyone for the winnings - the excitement alone of finding a new box, what seemed like every night for the last few week makes a long day at work all worthwhile.



Best of luck to next month's winner and thanks for Pnoon for getting all this together.


----------



## Prefy

Thats a nice haul there kurly, im crossing my fingers for this month.


----------



## K Baz

Prefy said:


> Thats a nice haul there kurly, im crossing my fingers for this month.


Looks like Heaven


----------

